# Gamo Big Cat, upgrades?



## avv604

*Upgrade Gamo Big Cat w/ Ram Air gas spring and GRT II trigger?*​
Yes, it is well worth it!00.00%It does help, but not worht the money.00.00%No, don't waist you money.1100.00%


----------



## avv604

All,
I am considering doing a bit of upgrading to my recently purchased Gamo Big Cat. I was thinking about purchasing a GRT III trigger and a gas spring.

Are these upgrades worth the price? I know that question is relative to the individual, but I am asking for opinions. Will the upgrades actually help or it is not really worth the upgrades??

Thanks,


----------



## avv604

Anyone?


----------



## Ambush Hunter

OK, since no one is responding... You are spinning your wheels without getting anywhere, if you know what I mean. While the trigger may well be a usuful upgrade, a gas spring in Gamo will not do you any good. Why do you even want a gas-ram in Gamo? If you think of Air Ventury, this ram is JUNK :eyeroll: The only gas ram that is worth the money are Theoben and Weihrauch. They are expensive. But first I need to know why do you need a gas spring in Gamo? To fully benefit from having a ram you need a rifle of a high quality. Gamo never was one. And never will be.


----------



## avv604

Ambush Hunter said:


> OK, since no one is responding... You are spinning your wheels without getting anywhere, if you know what I mean. While the trigger may well be a usuful upgrade, a gas spring in Gamo will not do you any good. Why do you even want a gas-ram in Gamo? If you think of Air Ventury, this ram is JUNK :eyeroll: The only gas ram that is worth the money are Theoben and Weihrauch. They are expensive. But first I need to know why do you need a gas spring in Gamo? To fully benefit from having a ram you need a rifle of a high quality. Gamo never was one. And never will be.


The reason is because some reviews state it will decrease the recoil and the gas ram lasts longer than a metal spring.

I am now learning that Gamo is not the greatest. As you have stated before, it is a middle grade. However, I did not want to spend $300 - $400 on a gun just yet. However, if I can upgrade this gun a bit... a little bit, and improve the performance of the gun, then ok.


----------



## Ambush Hunter

If the energy/pressure in a ram will be equal to what energy is right now, the recoil will remain the same. It will be a bit quicker though. Keep in mind that gas-rams are harder on scopes than springs of the same energy level.

The ram does last a lot longer...if it doesn't leak. You can also leave it cocked and loaded for hours without weakening the internals. Can't do that with a springer.


----------



## avv604

Ambush Hunter said:


> If the energy/pressure in a ram will be equal to what energy is right now, the recoil will remain the same. It will be a bit quicker though. Keep in mind that gas-rams are harder on scopes than springs of the same energy level.
> 
> The ram does last a lot longer...if it doesn't leak. You can also leave it cocked and loaded for hours without weakening the internals. Can't do that with a springer.


Ambush Hunter,

Thank you for your responses. I believe I will just replace the trigger and be done with it for now. After reading an article I found on the blog of PyramidAir.com, I do not believe it is worth the upgrade. Perhaps later down the road I can purchase a more high end air rifle.

However, I must say currently I am impressed with the groups I am now getting. I have been practicing my artillery hold. It has helped out tremendously. I am working out the "kinks" with how I am holding it. The Gamo is surprisingly accurate though (from a newbie perspective).

Thanks again,


----------

